# 69 gto side windows



## goatseateverything (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 69 2 door coupe and am needing to replace the side window weather stripping. The problem I am having is finding replacements. I have looked at year one and OPGI and cannot figure out what they are called. The specific weather stripping that i need to replace are at the top of the door frame/window frame where the window stops at. Does anybody know what that piece of rubber is called? I can get a picture for reference if need be. Thanks for you help.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try Ames, they have a tech dept as well as sales to give you the name. I had a rubber part, no name, they named it and I ordered it from them and got their free huge catalog. They have about every part you could want for a Pontiac...unlike the others you mentioned Ames is 100% Pontiac....try them...... Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Best of luck!


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

i think you're talking about the roof rail weatherstrip seal. I replaced mine on my 69' and used the Soffseal 5024. Usually available on ebay, Summit, Jegs, etc. They start at the front there's 2 screws holds them in the front door jam and work your way back using weatherstrip adhesive you can get at your local parts store. They should come longer than you need and when I got to the back of the rear window I cut mine off just leaving about 3 extra inches and stuffed it in the rear quarter panel so it doesn't flop around.


----------



## goatseateverything (Mar 22, 2017)

clevelandpartsguy said:


> i think you're talking about the roof rail weatherstrip seal. I replaced mine on my 69' and used the Soffseal 5024. Usually available on ebay, Summit, Jegs, etc. They start at the front there's 2 screws holds them in the front door jam and work your way back using weatherstrip adhesive you can get at your local parts store. They should come longer than you need and when I got to the back of the rear window I cut mine off just leaving about 3 extra inches and stuffed it in the rear quarter panel so it doesn't flop around.


yes. that is exactly it. Thank you so much for the help clevelandpartsguy. Mine on the car are completely rotted and when it rains, water comes in and they rattle something bad.


----------



## goatseateverything (Mar 22, 2017)

I will check them out 1968gto421. This was my sisters car and she sold it to me earlier this year. I am learning everything on it as I go trying to get it fixed up. It is driveable but has its small quirks.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

no problem and 1 more thing, when using that weatherstrip adhesive be careful and have some solvent or Goo-gone handy because it will get on your hands and other parts of your car if you're not careful, ask me how i know...


----------

